# Here Is A crazy One !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is real. In hi def. On the second shot a match light at over 33 feet This may be the first documented blowgun shot of this sort. Check it out !


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

That's what I call "fantastic blowjob" buddy :headbang:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pretty dern slick!!!! Way to go TF! You are THE GUY! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. This one meant a lot to me. I'm glad I decided to hang the camera. It was worth the extra couple minutes.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy Mercy U B The Man ..No Matter what weapon you choose...Like I mentioned you have the Eagle Eye.....

Yes that was well worth being on camera...Outstanding shot.....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Pretty awesome, glad you captured it

Lgd


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

thay is super natural watch for stan lee he will knok on you door any moment now


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Right on man. There is no stopping a determined Treefork.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You're a ninja. I've said it before but I'm serious.... You're a freakin ninja. I expect you to be dressed like a ninja at ECST. (that'd be awesome!) but seriously you should bring your blowgun!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. Just a year ago I didn't think this was possible. Now I'm doing it as a repeatable shot. Shooting has taught me a lot about myself . Slingshot shooting carries over to all other shooting.


----------

